# Gib Mad Media Works nochmal eine Chance-Tour in der Fränkischen



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,
nachdem wir ja im Thread tourenempfehlungen um pottenstein/gößweinstein schon über die Qualität des Bike Guides für die Fränkische Schweiz von Mad Media Works diskutiert wurde, haben Grufti und ich beschlossen dem Machwerk nochmal eine Chance zu geben und ein Tour daraus zu fahren (oder es zumindest zu versuchen).

*Tour: Tour 40: Ruine Neideck - Rabenstein - Riesenburg - Oswaldhöhle, 50 Km 4:10 Std 1160 Hm * 

*Termin: Samstag 28.06, Zeit: 10 Uhr* 

Anfahrt:
A73 Nürnberg-Bamberg, Ausfahrt Forchheim Süd, Der Ausschilderung Ebermannstadt-Fränkische Schweiz folgen. Kurz vorm Ortsausgang Ebermannstadt rechts Richtung Gößweinstein und gleich wieder rechts auf den Aldi Parkplatz parken.

Charakteristik lt. Bike Guide: Extremtour mit anspruchsvollen Bikepassagen. 

Wer ist mit dabei?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (21. Juni 2003)

ich spiel Punktirichter bie der DeutschenTrailMeisterschaft in Großhabersdorf und am späten Nachmittag gehts nach Darmstadt zum GBBc (wenn das Knie mitspielöt)

euch allen viel Spaß

Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2003)

@alti: tu mal schön dein knie pflegen und lass dich von deiner holden umsorgen. 
@all-mounti: ich spiel zwar nicht punkrichter aber bin dann auch in darmstadt

gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@alti: tu mal schön dein knie pflegen und lass dich von deiner holden umsorgen.
> 
> gruß alex *


des geht schon wieder...

..werd mich Morgen Nachmittag mal ein weinig an der Veste aufs Rad schwingen...

...und dann wartenw ir mal das CT am Dienstag ab...


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *..werd mich Morgen Nachmittag mal ein weinig an der Veste aufs Rad schwingen...*



Ich drück Dir die Daumen das Dein Knie wieder einigermaßen funzt. 
Der Mario und ich werden wohl um die Zeit grad vom Schleimsattel (igitt) von 1556 Hm zum Sylvensteinsee auf 900 Hm runterbrettern.  

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (21. Juni 2003)

...schade ich kann am Samstag nicht. Hab zwar Freitag endlich die letzte Prüfung für dieses Semester, aber dann gleich am Samstag den ganzen Tag Seminar-Tag.   

   


ciao marco


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

bin dabei!!
Der Termin paßt sehr gut!!

@Tom und Bernd: Meldet euch mal ob ihr irgendwie eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründet oder so!
Wäre für mich ganz praktisch wenn ich mich ab Nürnberg Fürth bei jemanden anschliessen könnte!!

Ciao!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2003)

@Biker-Wug
Als Treffpunkt würde ich mal ganz frech meine Behausung in der Langen Straße 35 in Fürth vorschlagen. Von da aus ist man relativ schnell auf der A73. 
So um 9 Uhr wäre eine gute Zeit. Als Fürther Gstarbeiter müsstest Du ja wissen wo das ist, ansonsten kann ich Dir auch ne Beschreibung schicken. 
@all
Schaumer mal wer alles noch mitfahren will und stellen dan die Autobeladungen zusamammen. 3 Biker plus Bikes würden notfalls noch in meinen 4erGölfchen reinpassen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2003)

@Tom: Die lange Straße sagt mir ehrlich gesagt nichts!
Schick mir mal ne kurze grobe Wegbeschreibung, dann find ich die ohne Probleme!!

Als denn, Gute Nacht alle miteinander!!


----------



## Grufti (22. Juni 2003)

also Tom , bin dann auch um 9:00 Uhr vor deiner Haustür mit PKW
falls noch mehr mitfahren wollen können bei mir dann auch noch zwei mit zerlegten Rädern mitfahren. Ansonsten fahr´n wir halt mit einem.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Frazer (22. Juni 2003)

Also,

so gern ich ja mit euch mitradeln möchte, aber zu der Uhrzeit lass ich mir scho auf Malle kräftig die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen.
Werd mal wieder ne Woche lang eines meiner anderen Hobbies pflegen, und mit ner 14m-Segel-Jacht die Buchten der wohl bekanntesten spanischen (oder deutschen?!) Insel unsicher machen.   


Viel Spass euch trotzdem und beim nächsten Mal bin ich bestimmt mit dabei!!! - des is a Drohung    

 

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. Juni 2003)

Bin dabei!

Mal gespannt, was die "anspruchsvollen Bikepassagen" zu bieten haben
Das extremste an der Tour scheint mir aber der Abfahrtszeitpunkt 10 Uhr zu sein *ganzschüchtern* wie wärs den mit 12 Uhr oder so.... ? 

Gruß, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Bin dabei!
> 
> Mal gespannt, was die "anspruchsvollen Bikepassagen" zu bieten haben
> ...



Um Nils nicht um seinen Schönheitsschlaf zu bringen, wäre für mich 12 Uhr auch ok. 
Wenn von den Anderen Beiden kein Einspruch kommt.  

Gruß
TOM

PS: Wegbeschreibung ist unterwegs.


----------



## Altitude (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Um Nils nicht um seinen Schönheitsschlaf zu bringen, wäre für mich 12 Uhr auch ok.
> ...



Jungs, Ihr enttäuscht mich...kaum fährt der "Schinder" nicht mit vergesst Ihr eure Disziplin und wollt zur "Schwabenzeit" erst biken gehen????

Wo bleibt eure Selbstachtung???? 

Das sollten wir am Donnerstag um 18.00 an der Veste nochmal in einer intensiven Gruppentherapie klären...

P.S.
Mein Knie scheint zu funzen...


----------



## Grufti (23. Juni 2003)

Wir nehmen jetzt die mittlere Uhrzeit. Um 11:00 Uhr am Aldiparkplatz in Ebermannstadt, dann sind hoffentlich alle zufrieden  .  Hat bisher ja auch immer geklappt.

Gruß 

Bernd


----------



## nils (23. Juni 2003)

11 Uhr ist ja schon mal ein faires Angebot Damit könnte ich zurecht kommen...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

bin auch dabei. Also um 11.00 Uhr am Aldiparkplatz in Ebermannstadt. Wird sicher ne´feine Tour.


Ciao OldSchool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (24. Juni 2003)

Was bedeutet denn extreme Abfahrten bei Media Works? Meine erste Moser Tour am Gardasee war leider etwas extrem, selbst als Radwanderung.


N8 , M


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudface _
> *Was bedeutet denn extreme Abfahrten bei Media Works? Meine erste Moser Tour am Gardasee war leider etwas extrem, selbst als Radwanderung.
> 
> 
> N8 , M *



Das weiß man nicht so genau. Aber an eine "Moser-Extrem-Abfahrt" dürfte es nicht rankommen.

Die extremste Herausforderung (nachdem die Startzeit nun entschärft ist) dürfte sein, den richtigen Weg nach der kryptischen Beschreibung zu finden.

TOM


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juni 2003)

Damit ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen hab, jetzt elf uhr am parkplatz, sprich um zehn bei Dir Tom??

Na gut, ganz wie ihr meint, ich bin ja eher der ansicht *DER FRÜHE VOGEL FÄNGT DEN WURM!!*


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Juni 2003)

weil ich die tour nämlich kenne, aber samstach hab ich kei zeit. 

in der route sind ein paar fiese wurzelstücke (kurz vor oberailsfeld), steile auffahrten und mindestens eine tragepassage drin (die treppe zur riesenburg hoch). nur die abfahrt von trainmeusel nach muggendorf ist etwas anspruchsvoll, der rest sollte meiner erinnerung nach gut fahrbar sein. ach halt, das stück zur druidenhöhle runter muss man auch tragen, ca. 20Hm. alles in allem eine sehr geile tour, wenn's trocken ist. bei nässe wirds teilweise sehr glipschig.

viel spass
tom


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Damit ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen hab, jetzt elf uhr am parkplatz, sprich um zehn bei Dir Tom??
> * [/B]



Jepp, genau!


----------



## nils (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Na gut, ganz wie ihr meint, ich bin ja eher der ansicht DER FRÜHE VOGEL FÄNGT DEN WURM!! *



Nicht das jetzt hier was verwechselt wird:

Hier geht es um Fettverbrennung, Ausschüttung von Adrenalin und Glückshormonen und nicht um die hemmungslose Aufnahme von Proteinen


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Nicht das jetzt hier was verwechselt wird:
> ...



Na Mahlzeit...

Eigentlich wollte ich aber testen ob der neue Server funzt.

TOM


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. Juni 2003)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auch dabei. Ist eine nette Tour, wobei ich Tom Recht geben muss. Der Guide macht keinen Unterschied, ob ein Weg eher ein Uphill oder ein Downi ist, so dass ein paar Wege leider in der falschen Richtung anstehen.  

Aber schieben gehört ja auch dazu.  

Also bis Samstag  

CU


----------



## falkenheimer (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

würde am Samstag auch gerne mitfahren.
Da ich ab Montag Urlaub in Meran mache, ist die Tour 
als Urlaubseinstimmung bestimmt suppi.

Fahre am Sa. um 10.00 Uhr in Nbg Gartenstadt/Falkenheim
weg, wenn ich jemand mitnehmen soll gebt Bescheid.

Bis denne,

Heiko


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *Hey Leute,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei. Ist eine nette Tour, wobei ich Tom Recht geben muss. Der Guide macht keinen Unterschied, ob ein Weg eher ein Uphill oder ein Downi ist, so dass ein paar Wege leider in der falschen Richtung anstehen.
> ...



Hi Frankenbiker,
find ich gut dass Du mitkommst. Dann kann ja beim "pfadfinden" nichts mehr schiefgehen. Wir haben dann sozusagen neben den  Bike-Guide auf Papier noch einen aus Fleisch und Blut dabei.

Scheint ne richtig große Truppe zu werden, wird bestimmt spaßig.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (26. Juni 2003)

Servus Leute,

ich hät zwar am Samstag Zeit und 11:00 wär super nur die Gesundheit spielt leider nicht mit. Das bedeutet jetzt erst mal Bike-Pause  

viel Spaß

Tobi


----------



## nils (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *Servus Leute,
> 
> ich hät zwar am Samstag Zeit und 11:00 wär super nur die Gesundheit spielt leider nicht mit. Das bedeutet jetzt erst mal Bike-Pause
> ...




Na denn mal gute Besserung. Sieh's so: du must immerhin kein Wecker stellen, der einen dann unsanft aus den Träumen holt

Gruß, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß jetzt was wir damals alles falsch gemacht hatten. Falscher Startplatz, deswegen die falschen Kilometerstände am Tacho, gleich die erste Abzweigung falsch genommen. Das konnte ja nichts werden.

Ob allerdings der Bike Guide von Mad Media Works was taugt kann ich immer noch nicht sagen.  

Das Vorhaben den Mad-Bike-Guide auszutesten ging gehörig in die Hose. "Schuld" daran waren Frankenbiker und Eraserhed, die die Tour einfach mal so aus den Kopf (oder Bauch) heraus gefahren sind. Das machte das ganze natürlich auch stressiger, denn der Frankenbiker legt ja bekanntermaßen ein recht knackiges Tempo vor. Meistens blieb aber noch Zeit für das eine oder andere schöne Bild. Die Bilder werde ich wie gewohnt auf meine Seite stellen und den Link dann hier reinposten. 
Zweimal musste Oldschool sein Nicolai kleinen operativen Eingriffen unterziehen, nach denen es aber gleich wieder weiterging. Ansonsten blieben wir von Verletzungen oder Pannen heute verschont.
Insgesamt war's eine recht schöne, wenn auch anstrengende Tour, bei der alle Bike-Varianten dabei waren. Den Bike Guide benutzten wir nur ab und zu zur Kontrolle oder zur zusätzlichen Orientierung. 
Empfehlung: Wanderkarte mitnehmen und sich an den Markierungen orientieren.
Die Einstufung im Bike Guide als "schwere Tour mit anspruchsvollen Bike-Passagen" war jedenfalls nicht übertrieben. So hätte ich die Tour auch bezeichnet. 
 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Grufti (29. Juni 2003)

Ansonsten blieben wir von Verletzungen oder Pannen heute verschont.
Insgesamt war's eine recht schöne, wenn auch anstrengende 
Gruß
TOM [/B][/QUOTE]

Also das mit den Verletzungen stimmt nicht ganz, denn mein "Ausflug"  in die frisch gemähte Fränkische Wiese,  stellte sich dann zuhause als großflächige Abschürfung an Oberschenkel und Schulter heraus. Vielleicht war ja auch die Brauerei schuld . Ansonsten bin ich mit Tom einer Meinung. Heftig, kräftig, einfach geil. 

Gruß  

Bernd


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Juni 2003)

Die Tour gestern war bis auf die Uphills an der Sophienhöhle und der Riesenburg genau die im Guide beschriebene. Da haben eraserhead und ich nix Zusätzliches eingebaut, wie die Schotterpassage von Muggendorf der Wiesent entlang nach Behringersmühle beweist. Da wäre nämlich schon noch ein Schmankerl dringewesen.  

Fazit: Die im Guide beschriebene Tour(en?) ist schon super, ob man sie ohne Ortskenntnis nur dem Roadbook nach findet sei mal dahingestellt. Die Fritsch-Karte tut's wohl auch. 

Aber die Trails waren für hiesige Verhältnisse schon vom Feinsten. Unser verehrter Herr Uhl (wer auch immer das war) lässt halt keinen Felsen und keine Steigung aus!    

Bis zur nächsten Tour

CU


----------



## nils (29. Juni 2003)

Die Tour war wirklich sehr geil! Konditionell durchaus knackig und einige "anspruchsvolle Bikepassagen" waren auch dabei (auch wenn ich das "anspruchsvoll" durch "sehr geil" oder ähnliche Ausdrücke ersetzen würde  )

Aber heute wird es wohl einen gemütlichen Fernsehsonntag geben, zumal es draußen grad anfängt zu schiffen...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Ich weiß jetzt was wir damals alles falsch gemacht hatten. Falscher Startplatz, deswegen die falschen Kilometerstände am Tacho, gleich die erste Abzweigung falsch genommen. Das konnte ja nichts werden. *



  Ich sach et ja immer, nach Karte und Tacho fahrn bringt nur Kummer und Sorgen bzw. führt auf falsche Wege.  

Ich hab mich im Laufe der letzten Woche wegen verschiedener Gründe mal wieder für einen Kurs mit ein wenig Asphaltdrücken entschieden. Also bin ich gestern Euren 7-Kostbarkeiten-Pfad, äh 5-Flüsse-Radweg, entlang gesaust. In Happburg hats mich dann aber gereizt mal auf die umliegenden Berggipfel bzw. von diesen herab zu schauen. War recht lustig, aber auch beeindruckend und schweißtreibend. Letzteres allerdings zusätzlich wegen der Temperaturen. Allein bei dem übelst langen Anstieg zur Houbirg (tsetsetse, was ihr Franken alles so im Wald versteckt ) über die elenden Schinderrampen durchen Wald sind mir fast Kettenblätter, Ritzel und Puste ausgegangen. Der Blick ins Pegnitztal war aber eine wunderbare Entschädigung. Schon schick.  Danach hab ich mir noch ein wenig die Orte ringsherum angesehen und bin wieder nach Närnberch zurück. Das alles natürlich ohne Karte und Tacho.  

Gruß


----------



## biker-wug (29. Juni 2003)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, daß die Tour von der Technischen Seite echt genial war, allerdings hat mir das Tempo von Frankenbiker gegen ende echt zu schaffen gemacht!

Den letzten Aufstieg dacht ich schaff ich in hundert jahren nicht mehr, aber aufgrund der "großzügigen Pausen"  die Frankenbiker uns genehmigte hat es schon gepaßt!

Auf jeden Fall hab ich gegen alle Erwartungen keinen Muskelkater und fühl mich blendend!

So eine Tour können wir jederzeit wieder drehen!!


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Juni 2003)

@alle die dabeiwaren

In den verlinkten Bild befinden sich drei kleine "Fehler", wer findet sie?

Neideck-Panorama-Suchbild 
     

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juli 2003)

@all

Die Bilder zur Tour am Samstag sind online.

Noch ein Franken-Trail... 

Gruß
TOM


----------

